# Power Grid Employment Feedback



## eastmtn (Feb 20, 2014)

Those of you who have made the leap from one country to another in the energy industry how did the job search and transition go? I work in a specialized function that my own country still has trouble defining in occupation outlook material. I noticed that System Operators aren't listed in the NZ/OZ ANZSCO codes or the LTSSL but if NZ is anything like the U.S., or many other countries, there is a severe shortage of operators and few training opportunities to bolster the ranks.

I think it would be easier to apply for a SMC VISA and find a job after arrival if I were still an electric line mechanic, or one of the other electrical trades such as fitters. To the other operators, dispatchers, and coordinators out there, are you securing a position before making the move or taking the leap without having an offer in place?

I can find a position easily in the U.S. but my goal is to cross the pond and challenge myself in New Zealand and hopefully live there permanently.:fingerscrossed:

EM


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

eastmtn said:


> Those of you who have made the leap from one country to another in the energy industry how did the job search and transition go? I work in a specialized function that my own country still has trouble defining in occupation outlook material. I noticed that System Operators aren't listed in the NZ/OZ ANZSCO codes or the LTSSL but if NZ is anything like the U.S., or many other countries, there is a severe shortage of operators and few training opportunities to bolster the ranks. I think it would be easier to apply for a SMC VISA and find a job after arrival if I were still an electric line mechanic, or one of the other electrical trades such as fitters. To the other operators, dispatchers, and coordinators out there, are you securing a position before making the move or taking the leap without having an offer in place? I can find a position easily in the U.S. but my goal is to cross the pond and challenge myself in New Zealand and hopefully live there permanently.:fingerscrossed: EM


Hi,

I'm a Power System Coordinator in NZ for the System Operator. 
I secured the residency visa first then went for the job, however some of my colleagues did it the other way round and came here because of the job offer.
We currently have 2 x vacancies in our Wellington National Coordination Centre which are advertised.

The code I used related to the generic Electrical Engineer.

Maybe send me a pm when you've made 5 posts and the facility opens for you as I'd be keen to hear what your background is etc.

Regards,


----------



## eastmtn (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks. I'll take a look at the Electrical Engineer code. I've applied for the Wellington opening through a recruiter and am currently crossing my fingers. 
Reading your signature line, it looks like it took you 11mos from EOI to job offer. Congrats.

Did you find that the other NZ employers were more likely to respond to your applications because you already had your VISA?

Once I've made my way up to 5 posts I'll take you up on that PM.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

eastmtn said:


> Thanks. I'll take a look at the Electrical Engineer code. I've applied for the Wellington opening through a recruiter and am currently crossing my fingers. Reading your signature line, it looks like it took you 11mos from EOI to job offer. Congrats. Did you find that the other NZ employers were more likely to respond to your applications because you already had your VISA? Once I've made my way up to 5 posts I'll take you up on that PM.


Yes come to think of it, you must have been in discussions I was having with my manager today as he mentioned a number of people had applied for the posts and one was from New Mexico 

You will have applied through our recruiter at EQI Global.
He follows up on all applications then interviews candidates who he thinks will fit in nicely then makes a decision whether or not to pass on their details to our management team for formal interview.
I submitted EOI in Jan 2010 and it wasn't until Aug 2011 that we received the Residency visas so 20 months not 11.
The job offer came another 4 months later, after we'd already booked flights, shipping etc.

In my experience none of the employers were interested until I had the visa, but at that time I hadn't applied to the system operator.
In this line of work as you know it's highly specialised and for the ideal candidate the System Operator here will recruit from overseas without someone having a visa first. Some of my colleagues are proof of that.

Cheers


----------



## eastmtn (Feb 20, 2014)

Cool. PM sent


----------



## eastmtn (Feb 20, 2014)

I sent you 2 PM's and it looks like they both got lost in the ether. I'll have to try again in a day or so after the restrictions are lifted.


----------

